# Youtube Download Question



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't know where to post this, so hopefully I'll get an answer here. What I want to know is, is it legal to download videos from Youtube with Clipnabber, etc. I don't have Internet at home, (except smartphone=data eater), only at Public Library and I would be the only one watching them (I'm not going to share with friends).I can't get a straight answer Googling it, so I thought I'd ask here.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I don't know where to post this, so hopefully I'll get an answer here. What I want to know is, is it legal to download videos from Youtube with Clipnabber, etc. I don't have Internet at home, (except smartphone=data eater), only at Public Library and I would be the only one watching them (I'm not going to share with friends).I can't get a straight answer Googling it, so I thought I'd ask here.


Who cares. If you are able to download videos from YouTube than do it. The videos on You Tube are
up loaded by You Tube members not a You Tube production team.


----------



## rozer20 (Mar 20, 2012)

Youtube is the best way to watch movies online, with the help of Youtube downloader you can download your favorite movies.


----------



## MudPuppy2015 (Apr 7, 2011)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> I don't know where to post this, so hopefully I'll get an answer here. What I want to know is, is it legal to download videos from Youtube with Clipnabber, etc. I don't have Internet at home, (except smartphone=data eater), only at Public Library and I would be the only one watching them (I'm not going to share with friends).I can't get a straight answer Googling it, so I thought I'd ask here.


I did not see Clip NABBER in THE APP STORE.


----------

